# Good Luck To All Young Hunters!



## EMRDUCKS (Jun 28, 2004)

Heading Down To Harrison County This Afternoon With My Son For The Youth Gun Season. Good Luck To All The Young Hunters Going Out. Have Fun And Be Safe.


----------



## Darron (Oct 17, 2006)

Good luck and here's a couple tips:

1) Adults please stay with your young hunter

2) Obey property lines and no trespassing signs.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Please remember this is a youth hunt.
This is not for dad to drag some unwilling youth out in the woods so dad can shoot a deer.
All you young guys...be safe and shoot a big one!


----------



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

Good luck kids, 

this will be the first year my son dosent get to go, to old.  



I will be heading out to bow hunt with all my orange on, Bow hunters dont forget this weekend we have to wear orange, I ran into a couple bow hunters last year without any on, they didnt know they had too, I was with my son and I slowly walked over and nicely explained the law, they seemed a little ticked I had the nerve to bother them while hunting, but they did go back to their truck and slipped on a orange vest. I did notice a DNR officer driving around avbout three hours later. 

I will be hunting areas I dont normally hunt, I'll stay away from where I think or know kids & dads are at, remember for those of us who do go out without kids to bow hunt, it's the kids weekend, lets give them the best chance.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Great post. And yes best wished to all young hunters. Get plenty of pictures for us please. And most important thing to remember, BE SAFE!.


----------



## FireMurph (Apr 16, 2007)

My son and myself are heading out in the am. It's been about 12 years since I've hunted Ohio so I called to check up on some of the rules. I now know that he can only get ONE deer with a gun during youth season even if he has tags for more. Two day season, one deer only. 
Boy am I glad I called, I was calling to see if he could use two tags in one day or even a tag a day. I could see it now, 12 years old and dads already getting him in trouble.
I'm looking at it this way, he'll get his monster buck by 8:00am we'll be home by noon finish packing for WV deer and get to bed early and still be able to drop it off at the butcher before we leave for WV.

One question I forgot to ask is can he use either tag, Buck or Antlerless or is it Buck only this weekend?

Thanks and Good luck to everybody!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Good luck to all you youngsters...Be safe and listen to the adults. They will lead you to the best opportunities to filling a tag.

And please keep in mind that gun season starts for us adults in a week, so please leave some monster bucks for the rest of us.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

FireMurph said:


> I'm looking at it this way, he'll get his monster buck by 8:00am we'll be home by noon


I have been waiting here for the pic...only kidding. I have been waiting to hear some stories though. Hope all is going well for you youngsters.


----------



## Darron (Oct 17, 2006)

I had a great youth hunt this morning. Shared the blind with my dad and called in a flock of 20-25 turkeys on the farm. I'm 26, but I still feel like I am 14 We plan on eating one of them for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Nice......


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I just got word that my buddy's cousin shot a 9 point at 2:30 this afternoon. As he was walking in, he kicked up a buck and 2 Does. He thought about going home, but decided to get in the stand. Was only there 10 minutes and a 9 point came walking up the ATV trail. Shot him at 15 yards and dropped him.

Any of you other guys have any other stories?


----------



## drew 2313 (Sep 30, 2008)

my story for today is that i got skunked. only saw about 10 turkeys and 0 deer. No clue where they were today


----------



## FireMurph (Apr 16, 2007)

We also got :S . I don't know where you got those Turkey but we have a foot of snow and the wind chill was about 10deg this morning. We saw two deer today, the first as we were about 1/4 mile from where we were hunting their was a nice :! Buck standing in the road. The second was in a Field about 1/2 miles away as we were returning from lunch. 
No pressure at all!
We did also see a BLACK Fox, I've never seen one before. My son said dad theirs a dog over here, I asked him what it looked like thinking it would be a Coyote, he said it's black with pointy ears  , when I looked I saw a small Black Fox. 
Were going to try again in the morning then off to WV for rifle later Sunday.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

took my 12 year old out,nothing in the morning, headed out in the afternoon had an hour wait and a herd of does filed by at 40 to 50 yards, he managed to shave the hair off of one and his follow up shot was also a miss, after making sure of his shots,we quickly packed up and moved 300 yards to the neighboring farmers hay field for the last half hour,after sitting for 5 to 10 min`s 2 does came running out into the field,after whisling about 4 times I got the 1st one to stop at 45 yards and he dropped it, what a thrilled little boy! we made a father, son memory for life. the deep snow here in ashtabula co made it tough going, reminded me of hunting in Jan not Nov I just hope some of it melts before the regular opener!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats Bula...sounds like an exciting experience. Sounds like someone had the deer moving yesterday.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

they were moving around here today again. my 15 year old missed this morning, seen 5 tonight inculding a buck chasing a doe but no shots offered, my 12 year old is now giving advice to his 15 year old brother ha ha go figure, the 15 year old still has to get his 1st deer, but he is a good sport about it


----------



## B.A.Muskie (Aug 19, 2007)

Here's my 8 pointer I got on 11/22/08 at 7:55 a.m. He is my third deer ever


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats! Is that your first buck?


----------



## B.A.Muskie (Aug 19, 2007)

No, all my deer have been bucks  (not on purpose though)


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Took my son out for the youth season on saturday. Talk about a proud Dad. He got him out of a ground blind at 10 yards. Have trail camera picture of him the night before he harvested him.

http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg190/shedhunter365/MDGC0115.jpg

http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg190/shedhunter365/DSCN0863.jpg


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

My son Hunter shot a doe Saturday. Made a great shot at about 150yds with the scoped 1187 Remington. He is only 8 and this is his third deer. Shot 2 deer at age 7! What a thrill for both his dad and grandfather. I think we enjoy the youth season more than he does


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Shed Hunter...that's a great buck. Cool to see him on the trail camera the night before. Congrats to both you and your son.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice buck Shed Hunter! Congrats to the little guy!


----------



## EMRDUCKS (Jun 28, 2004)

Congrats To All Who Were Successful. Nice Job. My Son Had A Nice 6pt Come By But He Already Burned His Buck Tag. My Friends Son Shot His First Deer Sat. Afternoon A Nice 4pt.had A Great Time But Man, Was It Cold In The Morning.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

>>>I too would like to send a GOOD LUCK out to all you young hunters...Go out there enjoy...be careful...you are creating memories that will last a life time...Someday you will tell stories..just like your Dad,,,Grandpa,,,Uncle,,,or Neighbor...can or have told you...You need to keep this legacy gone on...Your first kill will never be forgoten...some day you will tell your kids ..grandkids ..and hopefully your great grand kids about that first deer...
YOUNG HUNTERS BE CAREFUL..ENJOY YOURSELVES.....:!


----------

